# BMW Navigation UPdate 2020



## Sitri (Oct 27, 2015)

So last year when I purchased my 2014 X3 I updated my Nav Maps from a website named BMWnavupdate.com for $50 and a lifetime FSC code.

This year that website does not exist but a similar one named Bimmernavupdates.com pops up when I search. It is $20 for a map update if you have a lifetime FSC code.

Does anyone know what is going on with map updates? I emailed the new site to see if they just changed domain names.


----------



## Sitri (Oct 27, 2015)

Update. Yes it is the same company. I replied back to the email they sent me a year ago and quickly received a response indicating they had my account and would also resend the key if I needed it. I was pleased it all worked last year so I will use them again.
The download is 21gb and it failed a few times before completing. Had to turn off virus checker. It expands to 32gb but will NOT fit on a 32gb flash drive. You need to get a 64gb flash and that worked fine. took an hour to copy to the flash drive and another hour to update the Nav in the car.


----------

